# NCD: new La Patrie



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been on the lookout for a nylon string guitar. Went into the newish L&M in Kanata today. Told the Sales dude that I was interested in the Godin family ie La Patrie etc. They had a nice La Patrie Hybrid type available with the built in electronics etc. It played nice but I wasn't interested in the transducer etc. The L&M computer system showed there was one other classical style in the store but he couldn't find it. He went in the back and busted out a brand new La Patrie Collection - straight out of the shipping box. No electronics and a semi-gloss finish:

http://www.lapatrieguitars.com/guitarscollection.html 

Turns out its a solid rosewood back and sides.

Played great and its now sitting right behind me. While I type this instead of playing it ..... :frown-new:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice. The cedar top will get a little more mellow over the years. Enjoy!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Congratulations!

I'd also been on the hunt for a nylon, and went and played a few at Steve's Music a couple of times. Trouble is at my budget (~$500) they all sounded too ukelele-like to me. The next budgetary step up, (including a La Patrie which may even have been a Collection) felt and sounded fantastic. In the end, I decided I wouldn't play one enough to justify the cost. Funnily enough, when I decided that my gas immediately calmed down - for the moment.

Neil


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations on the new classical. Those are great guitars, I know because I bought a Hybrid a couple of years back. At the time it was between that one and the Collection like you have, which was another great guitar. I'm not sure if there are any other brands that can compete with La Patrie classical's at this price point.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

I've got an older Takamine classical right now and would love to get my hands on one of those Hybrids. I went to L&M Ottawa but they didn't have any. I might check out the Kanata store in the coming weeks. 

How much was it selling for?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

JCM50 said:


> I've got an older Takamine classical right now and would love to get my hands on one of those Hybrids. I went to L&M Ottawa but they didn't have any. I might check out the Kanata store in the coming weeks.
> 
> How much was it selling for?


I paid $479 before tax. I didn't bother trying to haggle.

They only had 2 La Patrie guitars at the Kanata L&M. The one I got and another which I think was this one:
http://www.lapatrieguitars.com/guitarshybridlightburst.html

That one was around 579 or 599.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Probably poor form to reply to my own thread, but there was something else I wanted to mention. The difference in the factory setup between the La Patrie guitars and the other classicals was unbelievable. Straight out of the cardboard box and the La Patrie felt fantastic - great setup, string height etc was perfect. The setup on the other classicals that I tried were anything from "not that great" to "truly awful" ie at the 12th fret the strings were miles away from the fretboard.

Something else to consider when you go looking at new guitars.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Congratulations, great choice!

I played a LaPatrie Collection for several years, and a different LaPatrie for years before that. It was one of several at a store in London and I was able to compare them before the staff had even opened the shipping boxes. I had an aftermarket K&K pickup installed. Awesome classical guitar. My only complaint is the headstock design looks a little clunky to me...not much of a complaint. Strung with hard tension strings it was loud and smooth sounding, very articulate, almost piano like. With a twinge of regret I sold it to a friend who wanted a nylon guitar for his long visits in Cuba where he will share it with local folks as well as play it himself. (My remaining nylon string is a Cervantes crossover cutaway.) I would buy another LaPatrie in a heartbeat. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Texco (Nov 12, 2014)

Congrats man. Hope to hear in in action!


----------



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

Congrats on the La Pat
Had one a while back that I picked up for 100 bucks. It was a heavily used player's guitar with lots of dings and a few cracks. Loved the sound and the setup but it smelled so bad I finally let it go. Would get another in a pinch.


----------

